# dwarf puffers



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

seen a few kick ass dwarf puffers and never had any before and was just wondering if anyone had any. Planning on getting some with a gold nugget pleco to add to a 29 gallon. Plans are to have many live plants with either dwarf puffers or angel fish, just for kicks. Any info on dwarf puffers is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

look here


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Dwarf are cool. Hey are very tierritorial. They bossed my spotted and fig8 around when i had a puffer tank. They ate a lot too. They only ate brine because that was the only thing they could fit int their mouth.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

do they, or the other FW/BW puffers, ever actually puff up?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes they do - just net one and it will


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeas net it and they will puff up. They even make funny noise for you too while trying to puff up.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

sweet. I suppose it would kill my cichlids when they tried to eat it though, eh? :sad:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

K guys, I got home last night and my brother had this in the tank.
2 Marble Angelfish
3 Clown Loaches
2 dwarf puffers
1 gold nugget pleco
and tons of live plants

All fish are very small, but look good. Gonna make a sweet community tank. Also what do ya think bout adding Discuss?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I wouldn't add a didcus as they should be kept in groups of 6+ and they requre really good soft water, they are not good connumity fish.

how about a gourami or 2?


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

kinda dont like them, but how bout more angelfish. Iono, you have a nice collection, I might check out your pics again.


----------

